# Triptorelin on pct???



## Pikiki (Jun 4, 2012)

TRIPTORELIN-a decapeptide, is GnRH agonist- is a hormone that consists of only 10 amino acids. It is produced in the brain by the hypothalamus and stimulates the production of FSH and LH by the pituitary gland. The hormones travel in the blood to the sex glands, where they get these to produce testosterone.  This is just a simple intro of what it is.

I read about using Trip before PCT or with AAS users that failed to recover after HCG/Clomid treatment to restore their natural Test production. The Endocrinologists in Italy managed to restore the natural testosterone production of a bodybuilder whose sex hormone production had shut down after 13 years of taking steroids. All they had to do was give the 34-year-old man a single dose of 100 micrograms triptorelin.

With this being said what is the proper use for this decapeptide in our normal PCT`s after AAS cycle? This looks very interesting of how they restore this guy not only to produce natty Test but get back to normal on FSH and LH concentration in his blood stream will raise in minutes. Another significant data was SHBG raise as well during this time (Sept- Feb)

If this a new and better alternative other than HCG? The standard use of Triptorelin is 100mcg before start SERM treatment according with my reaserch. So one shot and your good to go to start PCT. I read on another write up about Trip is there is not need for HCG if using Trip. If this true? Not much info out there about Trip on or before PCT but what I found is base on some ppl experince and what this Italian Endos reports to the University of Brescia.


 A good recommendation on how to use Trip is - you can still use HCG during cycle to continue stimulating LH during the suppresion time while on AAS. Then best way I found to use Trip is let the esters to clear then shot 100mcg of Trip follow by your PCT. There are few diffrent oipnions on using Clomid/Nolva or just Nolva, but there are good results either ways. I stick with my standard Clomid/Nolva. But best way to know is with Blood work done so you know how your Hormones are at this point and how you are recovering after Trip shot.  A great and knowledge guy We all know (UserAT204) recommend to make sure you buy Trip acetate at 100mcg There are reaserch companies that sell the 200mcg and need to pay very close attention to the dose cause high doses of Trip can cause chemical castration. Till we get more evidence I read do not use Trip within a 4 month time off between use and is not recommend it to exceed 1mg in a one year period to avoid chemical castration.

I belive this is a very good product that we may have to pay attention for use in our PCT is the evidence of more ppl using this GnRH agonist with succesfull recover after a cycle of AAS.

Now if there is anyone in the board who has experience with Trip please let us know what are your toughs and experience about it.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 6, 2012)

Not even one person here has take a look at this peptide and the potential of it on PCT and recovery from a cycle?????>


----------



## Zeek (Jun 6, 2012)

It is a compound that looks magnificent on paper but yet again when the guys have used it for PCT many of them have been let down by it. This could be caused by problems in supply, in other words guys thinking they are running it but instead using bunk or weak products.

 Also P keep one thing in mind, we have been using clomid for PCT since at least the late 70's that I can speak of. We are still using clomid as the base for PCT 30+ years later too.

 If it isn't broken why fix it?


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 7, 2012)

I got your point but I haven`t found nothing that said Trip to replace Clomid. If using Trip you don`t need HCG as far I read about this compound. One thing for sure you 100% right and it is to find a "legit" source for a real Trip, just like the same with some other peptides that are out there. Thnx for your post my good friend.


----------

